# [SOLVED] Port forwarding problem



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello all, this is one problem I don't think I'll be able to solve myself... 

I have a Comcast SMCD3GNV Gateway in bridged mode to a WRT320N with DD-WRT software... I have tried and tried again to port forward 25565 for a minecraft server and ALL my ports are showing as closed... I even have my computer, local IP 192.168.1.121 set to DMZ mode as a test... ALL ports show closed with every online tool and I even tried to just roll with it and have others connect to the minecraft server, it's refusing the connection

I have NO firewalls enabled, nor do I have ANY anti virus enabled right now (for testing purposes)....

Any help would be great.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

So are the connection attempts getting past the Comcast to the WRT320N?


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

Let me be honest that networking is not my forte... How can I test this? I'm having the same problem with the Cisco router as I did with the SMC Gateway (Also note I just took back the Technicolor Gateway for this SMC Gateway for the same problem, I can still get an Arris Gateway if that might help). So I'm presuming not, but in a tech world, one should never presume eh? If you could guide me a bit on how to test where the drop happens that'd be great.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

Well firstly are you quite sure that the Comcast is in Bridge mode.


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

I'm pretty sure, I'll have to test the other three ports if I researched correctly, if it's in bridge mode, only port #1 should work, I had to use the live chat for Comcast to have her put my SMC gateway in bridge mode since it didn't have the feature built in to the firmware like the Technicolor did. Let's assume at least for this that it is effectively bridged as I did lose internet after she switched it to bridged mode until I hooked the router up. Everyone also lost wireless connection until i hooked it up too.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

If the Comcast is in Bridge mode, the WRT320 will have an public IP address on the WAN interface. This should be displayed in one of the router status screens (or some such)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

Connect to the Comcast router. Post the results of a ipconfig /all
Connect to the WRT router and do the same.

Post the results of a tracert yahoo.com when connected to the wrt router


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

Here is the router config, I'll have to plug the comcast box in directly here when my roommate isn't downloading something important for school.


Here's what I got so far.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

You could do the tracert and post those results for review.

It does appear you have the Comcast router in bridge mode.

Lets see a pic of the router forwarding page for review


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

Seems to be fine but here you go.


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

Here's the forwarding page and DMZ page. and the error page.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

Where did that 73.171.57.4 come from?

It is not listed in your tracert as it should be. Instead you have 96.120.80.105
Yet I see that ip listed in the router config for wan port.

Something doesn't appear correct with the bridging.


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

So what should I do? I haven't noticed any problems with my service other than the forwarding issue. If I go to like "Whatsmyip.com" it shows the 73.171.57.4 as my ip.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

It is puzzling. Your 73.171.57.4 is in Virginia. Yet the 2nd hop in the tracert 96.120.80.105 is in New Mexico. Both are owned by Comcast.

https://db-ip.com/96.120.80.105

then it comes back to New York to then go back to Virginia
https://db-ip.com/68.86.127.17

That is a little strange but not too unusual.

Your port forwarding screens look good though you should do either or but not both at the same time. I am also assuming that lan ip is statically assigned to the gameserver.

With no forwarding in place and just configured for the DMZ what does your port checking tool say?


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

My client ip is 192.168.1.121, that hasn't changed for me I assume that's because the DHCP hasn't renewed in the router right? So the DMZ is set and it still says my port of 25565 is closed.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

connect directly to the Comcast router and do your port test again. What are the results?


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

I just bought an aftermarket Cisco DPC3000 modem, it is directly connected right now I have NOT changed anything in that modem as I'm not really sure how to access that firmware


Results are the same

Error: I could not see your service on 71.62.127.49 on port (25565)'

Here's something interesting though... Utorrent, is on my UPNP list, when the program is off, the port is closed, when I opened utorrent, the port opened and was visible:

Success: I can see your service on 73.171.57.4 on port (47146)
Your ISP is not blocking port 47146

Now I've tried running minecraft but it's not on the UPNP list... do I need to disable UPNP or do they both work side by side?


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

ready for weird to get weirder? I have an older version of Minecraft_Server in my Documents folder on my primary hard drive... I open it, Port 25565 is shown as open... I open the recent version which is on my 500gb 10,000 RPM drive which I use for all my games, and it's blocked. Thoughts?


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: Port forwarding problem*

SOLVED!!!! 

apparently in the new version you have to open the eula.txt file and change eula=false to eula=true for the server to allow connections...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update


----------

